# Lakers pick Tony Bobbitt (SG) for summer team



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

(The only thing I know on Bobbitt is he's a fairly good player and I remember Illinois beating up on Cincinatti in the NCAA Tournament last March. Other than that I dont know a whole lot about him!) 

Lakers pick Bobbitt for summer team 
By LYDIA HINSHAW 
Staff Writer

Daytona Beach native Tony Bobbitt, who was passed over in the NBA Draft on Thursday, will play for a Los Angeles Lakers summer league team in Southern California beginning July 7.

"This is a great opportunity for Tony," said Richard Katz, his Cincinnati-based agent. "The Lakers have less than six players under contract and only one shooting guard, Kareem Rush, coming back."

Bobbitt, who played at Cincinnati the past two seasons after transferring from Southern Idaho, had hoped to be drafted in the second round.

"We were surprised that he wasn't drafted," said Katz. "All along we'd heard that he might go as high as 33 or 34."

A 6-foot-4 guard known for his 3-point shooting, Bobbitt averaged 13.6 points and 1.8 rebounds as a senior. He was the Bearcats' sixth man, often coming off the bench to light a fire with his long jumpers.

On the second day of the NBA's pre-draft camp in Chicago, he sprained his left ankle in a one-on-one drill. Although he played with pain in a game that night and shot 6-of-9 from the floor, the injury sidelined him for the rest of the week.

Katz said Friday that Bobbitt is still rehabbing the ankle but is close to 100 percent.

Earlier this year, the Mainland alumnus won the most valuable player award at the Portsmouth Invitational Tournament, a pre-draft event in Virginia.

During Final Four weekend in San Antonio, he scored 22 points and was named MVP of the NABC all-star game, in which a team of college players went up against the Harlem Globetrotters.

Bobbitt's former Mainland teammate and close friend Tim Pickett, who played at Florida State, was the 44th pick in the draft, going to New Orleans.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Speaking Of The Summer League, When Are The Dates Released?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NVM

League dates are July 10 - July 25th
5 games per day at: 10:30, 12:45, 3:30, 5:15 and 7:30 pm.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damn good signing! I was calling for Bobbitt to be our second rounder in the draft central thread and wanted him on the summer league team when he went undrafted. Both he and Desmon Farmer I think are the two best undrafted players.

Bobbitt won the MVP at the Portsmith Invitational as well over numerous second rounders. Hes a good shooter primarily off the catch and shoot and curls. He will probably make training camp.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree with Jamel about it being a good signing. I've seen on other boards that other teams were hoping to sign him and I'm glad we picked him up.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

What about his defense skills? 

Would you consider him to be a pretty quick for his position..?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

He's not going to make the team. He's behind Kobe, Rush, and now Vujacic, and he can't play the point. I wouldn't be surprised if he has a better pro career than Sasha though.

Two other guys I would like to bring in are Julius Page (Pitt) and Herve Lamizana.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Lakers pick Tony Bobbitt for summer league*













Daytona Beach native Tony Bobbitt, who was passed over in the NBA Draft on Thursday, will play for a Los Angeles Lakers summer league team in Southern California beginning July 7.

*"This is a great opportunity for Tony," said Richard Katz, his Cincinnati-based agent. "The Lakers have less than six players under contract and only one shooting guard, Kareem Rush, coming back."*

Bobbitt, who played at Cincinnati the past two seasons after transferring from Southern Idaho, had hoped to be drafted in the second round.

"We were surprised that he wasn't drafted," said Katz. "All along we'd heard that he might go as high as 33 or 34."

*A 6-foot-4 guard known for his 3-point shooting, Bobbitt averaged 13.6 points and 1.8 rebounds as a senior. He was the Bearcats' sixth man, often coming off the bench to light a fire with his long jumpers.*

On the second day of the NBA's pre-draft camp in Chicago, he sprained his left ankle in a one-on-one drill. Although he played with pain in a game that night and shot 6-of-9 from the floor, the injury sidelined him for the rest of the week.

Katz said Friday that Bobbitt is still rehabbing the ankle but is close to 100 percent.

Earlier this year, the Mainland alumnus won the most valuable player award at the Portsmouth Invitational Tournament, a pre-draft event in Virginia.

During Final Four weekend in San Antonio, he scored 22 points and was named MVP of the NABC all-star game, in which a team of college players went up against the Harlem Globetrotters.

Bobbitt's former Mainland teammate and close friend Tim Pickett, who played at Florida State, was the 44th pick in the draft, going to New Orleans.


*SOURCE*


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Bobbit interest a couple of teams of the italian 2nd division too (he played in the Treviso's summerleague last week).


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Bobbitt drawing raves*

Tony Bobbitt has led the Lakers in scoring this summer, and after a team-high 19 points Monday in the Lakers squad's 96-83 win over a team of Clippers, he might just have scored himself a spot on the team's training camp roster.

"I'm going to make the recommendation," said Brian Shaw, the Lakers' summer league coach. "In this day and age it's hard to find a guy who can put the ball in the hole, and he can."

Shaw said he could not understand why Bobbitt, a 6-foot-4, 190-pounder from Cincinnati, went undrafted last month. Bobbitt, who worked out with the Lakers prior to the draft, can play both guard positions and has shown confidence, averaging 16 points per game.

"I can play for the Lakers," Bobbitt said matter-of-factly. "I'm one of those guys where if you pass me the ball, you can expect me to knock it down." 

http://www.pe.com/sports/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_nba_spl_20.a12b9.html


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think we should sign him. Sasha is backup point guard. And with our squad now we don't really need an official point. Odom and Kobe can both bring the ball up.

You can never add too many good players to your squad.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

He's a very good player. Hope he makes the team


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The thing I like about him is that he's used to cming off the bench. So he could relish short minutes and be mentally prepared to perform. Some young players have a hard time making that transition.

Bobbit's seems to really be able to shoot it. We need some shooters.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Demon slayer*

By Jason Williams, Post staff reporter



To understand Tony Bobbitt, you have to try to understand what he saw on April 13, 1997.

He stopped by his mom's little house that crisp, spring morning in Daytona Beach, Fla. Knocked on the door. No answer. Knocked again. No answer. He went around to the backdoor. Knocked. Nothing. He turned the doorknob and, to his surprise, it was unlocked.

"Momma!" the 17-year-old kid yelled as he stepped inside. No response. He walked in —

His mom was dead. Murdered. Sprawled out on the floor. Naked. In a pool of blood. Stabbed to death.

Can you imagine what it would be like to see that? Can you imagine what your life would be like thereafter? The pain. The tears. The anger. The questions.

Now consider this: Erlene Albright's murder remains unsolved.

Understand, then, that it's even difficult for Tony Bobbitt to understand Tony Bobbitt, although he will tell you differently. He has met up with the demons of April 13, 1997, several times, although he refuses to acknowledge that he's ticked at them. At times, they have gotten the best of him.

But there are signs that indicate that this charming, 22-year-old is going to conquer every one of them. He already has slain some. That's how Bobbitt made it onto a big-time college basketball team and into a school that offers bachelor's degrees — the University of Cincinnati. 

more...
http://www.cincypost.com/2002/10/10/uchoop10-10-2002.html


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

good lord, thats horrible


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If he could become something like Bobby Jackson I would be so psyched


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

my friend is a big cincy fan and he was sayin how the lakers got a good player in him and now that i read this maybe he is goin to be good


----------

